# Goodweed, Buckytom, Gin, Glitter, and Karma...the thick plottens...



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 15, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> ...I don't completely understand the points but they don't really matter (except to BuckyTom).



And the only reason BT likes to track his karma is that he was the model for Charlie Brown in "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" you know where the poor guy looks in his sack after everyone is hootin' & hollerin' about what they got. Poor BT, uh, I mean Charlie Brown would exclaim dejectedly, "I got a rock."  The karm helps people like BT feel like they're loved. (Sorry 'bout that, my freind. I just couldn't resist pulling your chain on a Saturday morning.  And yeh, I'm ducking & running for shelter.)

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 15, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> And the only reason BT likes to track his karma is that he was the model for Charlie Brown in "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" you know where the poor guy looks in his sack after everyone is hootin' & hollerin' about what they got. Poor BT, uh, I mean Charlie Brown would exclaim dejectedly, "I got a rock."  The karm helps people like BT feel like they're loved. (Sorry 'bout that, my freind. I just couldn't resist pulling your chain on a Saturday morning.  And yeh, I'm ducking & running for shelter.)
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


Thanks for clearing that up, Goodweed. It explains a lot!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2008)

middie said:


> Nope mudbug... I don't even see mine.



 I see yours!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh Kitchenelf is peaking again!!!!


----------



## middie (Mar 20, 2008)

Elfie no peaking... I'm still in my jamas !!!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 21, 2008)

lol, gw, i just saw this.

readying water balloons.

need to calculte trajectory to the u.p..


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 21, 2008)

buckytom said:


> lol, gw, i just saw this.
> 
> readying water balloons.
> 
> need to calculte trajectory to the u.p..



Boy, Buckytom, just how many karma pts. do you have?  With friends like from DC I hope you don't have  any enemies...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 21, 2008)

buckytom said:


> lol, gw, i just saw this.
> 
> readying water balloons.
> 
> need to calculte trajectory to the u.p..



Hey!  No fair.  By the time those ballons hit the stratosphere this time of year,  they'll be frozen solid.  And they won't warm up again before hitting the ground.  You could kill a guy with those.  At least fill 'em with something like alcohol, or glycerine, so they don't freeze.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Mar 21, 2008)

i'm gonna fill them with gin and stripper glitter.

try to 'splain that one to your wife when you get home... he hee. 

lol, expatty. i'm working on a deal with the canadian government to trade my karma points for an invasion of the u.p..

it's a deal that alix is brokering for me.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 21, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i'm gonna fill them with gin and stripper glitter.
> 
> try to 'splain that one to your wife when you get home... he hee.
> 
> ...


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 21, 2008)

And to think that I gave you karma pts. towards your invasion of the u.p., buckytom!!!  So what are you going to invade?  What's up on u.p.?  Sorry ignorance is bliss I hear....in other words what does u.p. mean?


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 21, 2008)

*sits here wondering if u.p. means Michigan?*


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 21, 2008)

U.P. = Upper Peninsula of Michigan, and unless I read wrong it looked like Bucky was gonna pay Canada in Karma points to invade him!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, Maverick!


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 21, 2008)

I *knew* it (former Yooper here ...)


----------



## buckytom (Mar 23, 2008)

yup, it's the upper peninsula, where men are men and exhausted ovis abound!!! 

j/k.

anyone have any better ideas with which to use their karma points?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 24, 2008)

I won't divulge the amount of Karma points I have.  But I have a fair number of mates in Ontario.  So I bet with my karma points, and a couple of loaves of my famous home-made bread, and maybe a pancake breakfast or two, I can persuade some of my fishin' buddies, and huntin' buddies, and just plain buddies to send a "*few*" pair of some good, ripe, used huntin' cabin socks, in a nicely wrapped box of course.  In Canada, I got people.

Oh, wait.  This is BT were talking about here.  Old-ripe socks is what he stuffs his pillow with.  I'm just gonna have to think of something different.  Not to worry though.  I pretty well known in SSM, Ontario and SSM Michigan.  Myu boys and their wives will protect me from any east-coast shenanigans.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I still have this pic in my head of a very kind, genorous man standing in his front yard enjoying the view from the outside in. 
All of a sudden this balloon FLIES out of nowhere, smacking him straight on the head, drenching the poor man in smelly gin and glitter. 
His wife arrives in the driveway a short time later asking where he'd been... and not happy about where it APPEARS he's been..... 
All the while Homer Simpson is in NJ with a deep, sinister laugh, watching the whole thing on his spyvision in his basement....
Ok picture complete.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 25, 2008)

My wife has known me for thirty years now, and knows that I hate alcohol and am absolutely not interested in doing anything that would involve gin and glitter.  But she would laugh at the picture, knowing that someone had got me somehow.  And she would tease me mercilessly about it.  

BT would be hiding in his basement, for fear of the water balloon deluge coming his way.  He would be looking for an umbrella sturdy enough to weather the storm, knowing that such an umbrella didn't exist.  And then, he would start figuring out how to appease my desire for revenge.  I'm thinking some good ribeyes and a day of fishing somewhere where the fish are huge and plentiful, and hungry, with BT paying for it from his vast wealth.

Hey, this is all fantasy so he's got vast amounts of wealth and a private pontoon plane that can fly us up into some forgotten lake in Canada.

And BT is seriously hoping that I don't get in touch with his wife, to give her pointers.

But it's all good, Bucky.  I forgive you for your impetuously boyish behavior.  Let's go to the hottub and fire up the grill.  We'll have a cooking throwdown and invite Mudbug and freinds to be the judges.  I'm thinking crown rib..., pork crown rib.  How's that sound to you?

Oh, and did I tell you how wonderfully devilish your wife sounds?  She absolutely bust a gut at some of the ideas I gave her.  Interesting woman.  And one more thing BT, I won't put rocks in your Holloween bag this year.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 25, 2008)

buckytom said:


> anyone have any better ideas with which to use their karma points?



I was really hoping I could trade them for some Le Creuset bakeware ...


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2008)

when is gw going on vacation next?

i think i could get everyone some pretty good deals on cast iron. not sure about le crueset, tho...

just gotta find those rib steaks.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I'm sorry, but I still have this pic in my head of a very kind, genorous man standing in his front yard enjoying the view from the outside in.
> All of a sudden this balloon FLIES out of nowhere, smacking him straight on the head, drenching the poor man in smelly gin and glitter.
> His wife arrives in the driveway a short time later asking where he'd been... and not happy about where it APPEARS he's been.....
> All the while Homer Simpson is in NJ with a deep, sinister laugh, watching the whole thing on his spyvision in his basement....
> Ok picture complete.



And then lo and behold the whole video appears on YouTube and gets millions of hits and that's karma..........


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Bucky,

What's your cast iron connection?  I'm all ears!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2008)

oh, it's well seasoned, or so i've heard. 

over, and over, and over.



"you could fry an egg in it just like non-stick cookware...", yada yada yada. 


it's currently being stored in gw's house.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 26, 2008)

Real good then!  ROFL, I guess I'm a little slow ...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 26, 2008)

buckytom said:


> oh, it's well seasoned, or so i've heard.
> 
> over, and over, and over.
> 
> ...


 
I've got a biiiig & powerful dog, and he like Joisey meat better'n steak.  And I dress him in kevlar.  He can smell a tourist from Joisey from a mile away.  He starts salivating wildly, and tugging at his titanium chain.  It must be that big city/dead fish smell, I mean aroma.  We Yoopers have only the pristine air that has been filtered by thousands of miles of forest blowing about us.

Oh, and BT, remember, my senior project at Lake State University was a computer controlled tracking system.  I'm thinking that a couple of infra-red detecting cells, and my dog's nose should be pretty good protection.  Oh, and did I mention the carbon nano-tube super capacitors that are fully charged, and conntected to various entry points on my house?  And finally, the CI is safely tucked away in the gun vault.

Now, if you're truly desperate, I might leave out my cheap, aluminum camp-cook set.

I've got some new ideas for your wife too...

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

I dunno I kinda like the long distance water / gin/ glitter balloon fight.....


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2008)

gw and that mangy pooch of his are just yeller!!!!!

lol, ok, i hope everyone understands that gw and i are buds, and this is mostly joking around.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 26, 2008)

buckytom said:


> gw and that mangy pooch of his are just yeller!!!!!
> 
> lol, ok, i hope everyone understands that gw and i are buds, and this is mostly joking around.


 
This is completely joking around. BT and I, if ever given the chance to hook up would have a grand time. I'd be swilling sugar-free root beer floats and he'd be swilling whatever he'd be swilling. I gotta think there'd be some kind of freindly food competition going on, and he'd be showing me the best of his home town, or I'd be taking him to the finest beaches on the planet (almost exclusive because they are so unused do to the cold Lake Superior water (that's why we're such sturdy people around here. If you're not exceptionally hearty, you would freeze in our summertime water.)

I still might hit him with a water balloon though, just for fun ya know, and to keep him honest.  If I could find an air-hockey table, I'd have to teach him to play the game properly, maybe humble him a little, or a lot, depending on my mood.  He'd kill me in foozball though, even if he'd never played the game.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I bet you two would have fun!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

So does this mean I have to stop selling tickets to the GW Vs. BT Grand DC Showdown???
LOL.


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> So does this mean I have to stop selling tickets to the GW Vs. BT Grand DC Showdown???
> LOL.



Just stir the pot a little, I'm sure you can get them going at each other for something.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

I keep having visions of "Canadian Bacon" running thru my head, LOL.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 26, 2008)

Sounds more like Yooper bacon ... GW, where ARE you in the UP?  In the Soo?  I'm almost ready to admit I'm from Seney ... but not quite!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 26, 2008)

Yepper. I'm a Soo native. And what's wrong with Seney? I drive the Seney stretch and think it's absolutely gorgeous. And I'm just itching to get a line wet in some of the trout streams around there. Just don't ever get stranded on the Seney stretch, especially in winter. It's a long way to anywhere along the stretch.

Oh, and can you recomend some of the better trout streams around there?

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the Norht


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 27, 2008)

See? Now that they separated out the thread its gonna die out! LOL.


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

It's meeeelting! Oooooooooooooooh, what a world!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Bucky.  Shhhh.  Hey Bucky.  How about you and me turnin' our ballon tossers towards Maverick2272 and B'sgirl.  I say that they're having too much fun watching us.  And s'far as I know, niether of them has a slingshot, let alone a cannon that can throw water baloons across several states.  It'd be like shootin' fish in a barrel.  Whadaya think.  Ya wanna have a go at them?

Seeeeeeya; your partner in cyber-shenanigans, Goodweed of the  North


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 27, 2008)

I just sent the kids out digging trenches and DW is busy stocking up for a siege!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 28, 2008)

uh oh, mav's digging in. 

gw, what strategy should we adopt?  a high speed out-flanking maneuver, like the huns? or maybe we should form a roman phalanx and begin a siege.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't have any gin or glitter, so I sent the kids to the second story windows with water balloons filled with whiskey and candy lips coated with bright red lipstick.
Hopefully if they hit right....


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

You better watch it, BT, my kid is sick and I've got a few VERY TOXIC dirty diapers I can sling your way!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 28, 2008)

ok, then, nevermind the phalanx. gotta outrun those diapers, and catch the water balloons to put in our coffee.

don't shoot until you see the red of their lips...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

I thought biological warfare was outlawed??


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Laws--in war?!? I've always found that concept to be a little strange.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

No laws? No Geneva Convention? In that case I am putting the kids on the front lines!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 28, 2008)

do I need to call cookingcop on you people over here????


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> do I need to call cookingcop on you people over here????



If you want a few choice items flung your way, go right ahead. 



> No laws? No Geneva Convention? In that case I am putting the kids on the front lines!


 I figure no country really follows them, why should we?


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 28, 2008)

haha I got more diapers!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

And so starts WWIII: The war of the diapers


----------



## miniman (Mar 28, 2008)

How about gas filled ballons - the air in the pre school toilets was rather toxic this morning.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 28, 2008)

awwww cant we just all get along?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

I am thinking I need to start stocking up on MRE's. Looking at a map I seem to be right in the middle of the war zone here.. Jersey one way, MN and Utah on the other side and Canada to the north...


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> haha I got more diapers!!!



I think my one child can produce enough diapers to match anyone--and I have witnesses (little brother will never babysit again). And just wait till the new baby gets here.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah you win. I'm done havin babies, they keep growing up on me!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

Three is enough for me!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 28, 2008)

buckytom said:


> uh oh, mav's digging in.
> 
> gw, what strategy should we adopt? a high speed out-flanking maneuver, like the huns? or maybe we should form a roman phalanx and begin a siege.


 
Definitely a siege, complete with trebuchete for throwing our balloons. And I'm thinking we could bring in a load of sauce de poisson to fill their trenches with. Of course we need to have some goodies to snack on while the siege go on.  

Forget about the moving phalanx though.  We'll hit them from a safe distance, well outta diaper range.  I mean, what's the good of having an engineering background if all we're planning is a hack'n-slash campain?  First, we soften 'em up with the water balloons, then change to the poisson filled balloons, and finally, we fire off some of Ellie May Clampet's buiscuits at 'em.

If they still haven't surrendered, then we'll start sending in the Twinkies and Spam. and cut off their other food supplies.   If they still don't surrender, we'll only allow them baloot.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Uh-oh, there is no way I can live off of Twinkies and Spam! Good thing I've got a year's supply of food stashed away in my exchange student's bedroom. Which reminds me, if I can get China on my side...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

Me either, but the kids would be in heaven with the Twinkies! So, maybe we trade the spam for re-enforcements from China?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wait a minute!! How did we end up with GW and BT on the same side???????????


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2008)

did ya ever try to break up a fight between 2 irish brothers?

they'll both turn on you, and then you're up the creek.

trebuchet it is, my brother. man, you must have some good ordinance ready to require such a weapon. (umm, sauce de poisson sounds like it could be good on jambalaya. what is it?)

i'll leave the mechanical engineering to you. i'll jam their tv's to only receive commercials for sugary cereals and loud, obnoxious toys. mwahahahaaaa.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Bucky...how was the birthday dinner??


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2008)

heya pds, my little buddy just wanted to stay home. i think he's coming down with something. so with a lot on the schedule for the next week, we took it easy.

i did give him his fishing rod, and all choked up remebering me and my dad in my childhood home's driveway, put the same heavy 1970's turquoise earring (one of my sis's ) on the end of the line and taught him how to cast. it was great!!!!!! got it all on tape.

soon, we'll start trying to cast into buckets around the yard, same way i was taught.

btw, thanks to everyone for their b'day wishes for him. karma is on the way.

now back to the siege!


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 29, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i'll leave the mechanical engineering to you. i'll jam their tv's to only receive commercials for sugary cereals and loud, obnoxious toys. mwahahahaaaa.



Ha! I don't have a TV!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a very large collection of movies....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 29, 2008)

Sauce de Poisson - fish sauce, in French..., really stinky stuff, but when used properly, adds great flavor to rice noodles and stir fry.

So they don't have TV, eh?  Well Bucky, fire up the loudspeakers and we'll hit 'em with Wayne Newton music non-stop until they beg to feed us swordfish and ribeyes.

And I'm loading up the trebuchettes with a mixture of overcooked okra and Insanity Sauce in one, and 75 lbs. of crumbled limburgher, mixed in with raw chopped-liver in the other.  Mooohoowahahahaha.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't you worry, Mav, I can counter that. My exchange student came home with a supply of tripe and his Chinese buddies are going to come through with giblets, hearts, pig snout/hooves, and chicken feet. We can fight their nasty fish sauce and liver, ha!

As for the music, I'll fire back with DH's polka and a bit of Dr. Jean, heh, heh!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 29, 2008)

BT is from Joisey.. I image there is not much in the way of bad smells he doesn't have at his disposal to throw at us!!


Something tells me hes gonna get me for that one...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 29, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> Don't you worry, Mav, I can counter that. My exchange student came home with a supply of tripe and his Chinese buddies are going to come through with giblets, hearts, pig snout/hooves, and chicken feet. We can fight their nasty fish sauce and liver, ha!
> 
> As for the music, I'll fire back with DH's polka and a bit of Dr. Jean, heh, heh!


Hey BT! They're giving us the ingrediants for hot dogs and potted meat.

These guys are beginners. I know where I can get my hands on some human odor mask that's used by hunters, on the soles and back heels of their boots. You can get it in either fox urine, or skunk, which both smell about the same, and are extremely hard to get rid of. And I've go some surgical rubber gloves and a good metal funnel that we can use to fill the balloons. Oh, and from when I worked for Lockheed, I have a two cartridge filter mask that will protect agains organic compounds, most chemicals, and bad smells. I saw the same thing on sale at our local hardware store. I'll get you one too.

That polka music is dangerous though. We'll have to pick up some noise-cancelling headphones. You got any good tunes we can throw at them from old Dr. Dimento shows?

Seeeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok B'sgirl, time we got serious on these guys.... break out the Yoddeling!! I can also dig out a bunch of my grandfathers records as well as a Pink Panther Country Music record for the record player!!
As for the gas masks, change our plans and put poison ivy in with the water ballons.. if we can't out stink em send off itching!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 30, 2008)

For poison ivy, poison oak, or poison sumack to be effective, the plant oils that are contained in the leaves need to come into contact with the skin.  And even then, if you wash quickly with plenty of water, and a good grease-cutting soap, like Dawn Dish detergent, the chances of irritation is minimal.  I and a host of boy scouts found ourselves literally wrestling in poison ivy, in our swim suits.  When our scoutmaster saw what was happening, he ordered us into the lake (Lake Superior).  Not one of us were affected in any way.

Bucky, this rain slicker and broad brimmed rain hat will protect you.  Sorry 'bout the color.  I know the bright yellow makes us look jaundiced, but we're not posing for pictures anyhoo.

Now, let's see.  They're throwing potentially irritating chemicals our way, via poison ivy plants.  Hmmmm.  Naw, we can't do that.  There are kids in the house.  What say we just set up the water canon and douse them with ice water.  We'll fill up the house, flush 'em out into the open, where we can hit them up close and personal with the skunk juice.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Bucky, this rain slicker and broad brimmed rain hat will protect you.  Sorry 'bout the color.  I know the bright yellow makes us look jaundiced, but we're not posing for pictures anyhoo.



Says who? We've got satellites.  How do you think we are going to override all your sound equipment with old Rod Stewart tunes?

Maverick, as for the water balloons, they seem to have a solution for the poisons. We may have to resort to sending vast quantities of termites their way. Are their any pests that can seriously damage cooking equipment? I think we need to invest in some of those. We can send aphids, slugs, and grasshoppers to take care of their gardens. I seem to have a poison-resistant variety in mine we can send them.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

You two cowboys amaze me..............still riding off into the sunset..........


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> That polka music is dangerous though. We'll have to pick up some noise-cancelling headphones.
> Seeeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 

i say we just go with it. 

up for a polka, gw?

deeeeeeeee deeeeeeeee deet
diddley diddley
deet diddley diddley...

we'll just wait 'em out, that's the best part of a seige.

lol about the hot dogs. that's exactly what i was thinking.

just think mav; if you eat or spray just about anything with artificial flavors or fragrances, it was made with the water downstream from where umm, the effluence shall we say, of my house goes...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm with ya Bucky. We'll just wait 'em out. They're young and inexperienced at this kind of stuff. Meanwhile, I've got this floorless tent kind of thing. It's a portable ice shack that sets up in a snap. It'll keep whatever off of us while we're cooking. I'll borrow the DW's mini tv/dvd player and bring some tunes. I'm thinking some good hobo dinners, or maybe some brats, or even a pot of chili would be good. You bring the portable fridge and beverages for yourself. I'll be drinking fruit smoothies myself.

And as for our basically unarmed, and unimaginative opponants, I think we should load the trebuchets and start firing. Oh, and I have made a concoction of Gorilla Glue and Vaseline that we can load into the balloons, with a firecracker or two, to create an airburst over their rides. That'll gum up the windows, door handles, etc. Claenaing their cars will keep 'em busy for a while, out in the open, so we have a clear shot with the skunk juice balloons.

And their sattelites, we just have to sample their sending frequencies, fire off a 180 degree out of phase signal to the same sattelites and they have just lost communications. Yep. It's true. I am an Electronic Engineering Technologist (or so says my Bachelor's Degree). It won't be hard to disable these ametures.  Besides, we'll be in the tent.  They can't photograph what they can't see.

It's so good to have such a wide range of interests. It gives you a lot to draw upon in times like this.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 31, 2008)

You are forgetting we have China on our side--the Chinese can override any satellite signal there is out there so you can say goodbye to your DVD player and tunes. And have you heard of those new security x-ray machines? They most certainly will be able to see through your tent. 

You'll never hit my car, but I'd appreciate it if you'd aim something really destructive right at my kitchen. Then maybe my insurance would pay for me to replace the badly-built cupboards in there. 

And Mav, since they actually seem willing to eat tripe and pig snout, they will probably end up with some nasty stomach worms. We need to cut off their supply of remedies for that sort of thing. And don't let them near any makings for hot sauce. And don't let them tell you we don't have ammo--I've got an unlimited supply of dirty diapers and rags used to clean up vomit from the kid's illness. They'll never survive those. Bwoo-ha-ha!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 31, 2008)

If the polka doesn't stop em, just hand me a guitar, that screeching will stop anything! Then there is my singing, been known to cause all kinds of maladies and seizures...
I say our best bet is to hire a couple of chefs and just feed em their favorite foods non-stop until they're too stuffed to move anymore.
Don't worry about yer car B'sgirl, that is what a garage is for, LOL. Put it in there and it will be nice and safe.
But I agree, if they are gonna aim anything destructive at us, it better hit my bathroom and my kitchen! And if all else fails, send the Chinese out with their pots and pans and instructions to take anything they find and turn into food to serve GW and BT!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 1, 2008)

You must have AMATURE stamped on your foreheads. For the X-Ray machine to work, first, you must get very close as x-rays are a form of electro-magnetic energy where the strength of the beam attenuates by the square of the distance. I can gaurantee that you won't get very close. As for the food (tripe and such), I need only freeze it to below -10 F. to kill off tapeworms, or heat it to 160 to kill off any other little nasties. And since the hot dogs will be cooked to an internal temp of about 190' F, I'd say we've got nothing to worry about.

And those diapers and such don't have the mass/volume ratio to hurl to our distance. Friction with the air will overcome their inertia long before they reach us. You will simply end up with a yard full of dirty diapers.

Oh, and the Chinese are a very proud and noble society. They wouldn't hook up with you. They would dismiss your efforts as foolilshness. And besides, between BT and myself, we can cook up whatever kind of food suits their pallate, and then some. And you know what they say, an army lives on its stomach. All you have to offer is twinkies and spam! Ahhhahahahah!

One more thing, our entertainment is a function of on-site DVD's and CD's rather than airwaves, so their is nothing to jam. We create the signal on-site and pump it through speakers. And you don't know the physical properties of wave propagation enough to know how to neutralize our sound that's directed at you. But I know how to stop yours, and have the necessary equipment in place. And as BT said, we can deal with polkas.

And that electric guitar only works when there's electricity. I also know how to shut that off, as well as your phone service. It's handy that I do that kind of stuff for a living, wouldn't you say?

But you talk a good game. You just need to take a few physics and electronics classes to back it all up, say 4 to 6 years worth.

Hey Bucky, you got the grill fired up yet? I'm gonna be firing off the first salvo in a few. I think we should celebrate with some surf 'n turf. The beverages are iced. That's a great mini fridge you brought out. And I'm impressed that it uses solar radiation to replace the propane flame that would normally drive the fridge. But that propane tank secured in your work trailor is sure gonna come in handy at night.

Tell me, if Mav and crew bring us lobster, is that good enough to call off the siege? Or should we really make them pay?

Seeeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Oh, and the Chinese are a very proud and noble society. They wouldn't hook up with you. They would dismiss your efforts as foolilshness. And besides, between BT and myself, we can cook up whatever kind of food suits their pallate, and then some. And you know what they say, an army lives on its stomach. All you have to offer is twinkies and spam! Ahhhahahahah!Seeeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Now there is where you are wrong, the Chinese are already on my side. I've had one of their spies stationed at my house for the last 8 months and they certainly do not dismiss our efforts as foolishness. 

And never mind the density of the diapers, I'm quite confident they will hit their target just fine. You might as well have a chunk of a neutron star thrown at you.   Hmmm, that gives me an idea....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey BT.  Maybe we otta get something a little more sturdy than my tent.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## miniman (Apr 1, 2008)

Are you guys going to play nicely anytime soon?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 1, 2008)

miniman said:


> Are you guys going to play nicely anytime soon?


 
What?  You mean like with dolls and tea parties?  Naw.  Where's the fun in that.  I'd rather throw a water balloon.  It creates more excitement, more adrenaline.  It's almost as much fun as downhill skiing (at least the way I like to ski, as fast as I can without killing myself).  you're talking to a guy who used to ski behind cars on the snow and ice covered streets in the middle of the night.  The drivers job was to send you careening into snowbanks to make you lose your ballance.  Your job was to stay on your feet as long as possible.  Speeds hit somewhere between 30 and 40 mph.  Oh, and there were no skis, just hard-soled shoes.  That was one of the more tame entertainments I relied upon for amusement.  And you want me to play nice?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Perhaps miniman needs to experience how much fun water balloons are first hand.


----------

